# tbh blown over in storm



## mann (Apr 24, 2013)

my top bar hive was blown over during a thunderstorm all the bees were wet luckily none of the combs were broken and I was able to pick them all up and put it back together. I put some stakes in the ground and tied it off with wire to prevent this from happening again. I wanted to share this so all of you can bee sure your hives are secured and avoid this problem with tbh:doh:


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

Hope they are okay and the queen didn't get injured.

I was a bit worried about that here last night but my hive and nuc came through alright...this time. Guess I need to look into anchoring them down though.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

I use multi-hive stands with my TBH boxes...add "litter poles" (think of an Egyptian royal "litter" that ppl carried royals around on) to the sides of your boxes & you can hang them all from a set of parallel bars; IMO that makes it easier to make one, big, strudy stand...rather than trying to keep multiple small stands stable (especially here in Hurricane territory).


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Rob, I haven't heard of that style of stand. It sounds clever, please post a photo if you are able.


----------



## mann (Apr 24, 2013)

I have 5 langs that survived the wind just fine. I built my tbh on legs that resemble saw horse legs it seems pretty solid now that I staked it down. I just wish I would have thought of this before hand. Rob I would also like to see your design post pictures.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

That's why I took the legs off of mine...


----------



## plcnut (Mar 8, 2013)

Here is how I have mine set up:










The bases are 6X6 treated with 2x8 uprights and 8' 2x6's for the hives to sit on. I put a couple of 2x4's in the middle so I would have a place for my 2' nuc.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

mann said:


> Rob I would also like to see your design post pictures.





Adrian Quiney WI said:


> Rob, I haven't heard of that style of stand. It sounds clever, please post a photo if you are able.


OK, here's a pic of a (nearly finished) hive, showing the "litter poles" (6' long 2x4s):









And here's a (old) pic of a hive stand with some of my (outdated, too small) hives on it, sorry, don't have any pics of the stand I'm putting together to hold 5 of the new hives (like the hive pictured above):








(the dark "stripes" down low on the stand legs are grease barriers to stop the RIFAnts from invading the hives)


----------



## mann (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks for sharing :applause: the next one I build will have some of these ideas built in


----------



## clumsy red bear (Jun 15, 2012)

That happened to me too last year... knocked all the combs down. I have strapped mine to the cement blocks.


----------

